# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  نباتات طبية

## loona

الرمان
الرمان من الفاكهة اللذيذة وقد عرف منذ القدم كمادة غذائية وعلاجية في كثير من الحالات ،حيث أن قشر الرمان يستخدم في الحروق والجروح والتآمه ،وفي الطب الشعبي كان قشر الرمان يدخل في الوصفات العلاجية كعلاج القرحة المعدية ولوقف الاسهال مباشرة كمادة قابضه ،لكنهم لم يدركوا الخطر الكبير الذي يسببه فببساطة تناول وصفة تحوي على قشر الرمان بكمية لا بأس بها فتقوم المادة الموجودة فيها tannin بترسيب البروتين على جدار المعدة فيشعر المريض بالتحسن من آلام القرحة ومع زيادة تناوله قد يسبب سرطان المعدة واستئصالها 
  نبات الحلبة frangula seed
نبات الحلبة من النباتات الطبية والمغذية والتي تستخدم في مستحضرات التجميل ،مستحضرات لازالة تجاعيد الوجه باهظة الثمن ،ويعتبر من النباتات الآمنه وكانت في القدم تستخدم لطرد الحشرات ولحفظ اللحم المقدد ،وهو مصدر للبروتين ويدخل في اعداد انواع من الحلوى . 
يستخدم أيضا في خفض مستوى السكر في الدم وكمدر للبول وتفتيت الحصى في الكلى .
هناك دراسات تؤكد فاعليته في كبح سرطانات  الثدي والرئة والقولون ،لكن زيادة تناوله يؤثر على الحامل اذ يرخي عضلة الرحم .

----------

